# Acetylcholine helped constipation



## GastroGuy (Aug 17, 2004)

I've had good luck in helping to relieve constipation by taking some cholinergic supplements. Specifically some acetylcholinesterase inhibitors (Huperzine-A and Galantamine)with some choline, Vitamin C, and Vitamin B-5. Overall result was improved motility throughout the gastro tract, including improved sphincter tone (both esophageal and anal)and more frequent elimination. I had to play with the dosing to find the effective amount without side effects. Thought I would pass this along. Anyone else had any gastro-related experiences with this?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you had a quick improvements?Do you mean you can feel your peristaltic stabilize?What is the name of the product?In fact,what is that?Thanks


----------



## GastroGuy (Aug 17, 2004)

Improvement was noted within a few hours, once the dosing was right. Definitely noted improved stomach emptying and urge to evacuate. I'm not a doctor and definitely not an expert, but it seems to effect the same benefits as Reglan but without the marked sedation and low-mood. Instead of improving cholinergic activity by suppressing dopamine (e.g. Reglan) the approach I've tried seeks to directly increase acetylcholine. Huperzine-A and Galantamine are supplements primarily used to increase brain and memory function; they seems to help the GI tract when it "forgets" how to work. Both are available in better supplements stores and on the web at places like evitamin.com and vitaminshoppe.com.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you still on it?Do you have form stools without trapped gas with it?


----------

